

2 tickets available for Mega Start Up Weekend tomorrow in Mountain View - notaprogrammer

Do you want to be a part of the Mega Start Up weekend event. The event is divided in 3 major categories, Health, Education and Gaming. We have 3 tickets avail for non-developers (but developers can get them) for the Gaming category. Please reach me if you want them. -Juan
======
notaprogrammer
I forgot to mention my email. Reach me at: valdez.juan30@gmail.com

